# Hello



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have just set up my own mousery www.tinkersmousery.co.uk. i am looking to get in contact with other breeders. I currently just brees fancy ( mis-marked) mice. but will soon be adding texels, satins, himalayans and agoutis to my breding tanks. I am looking to buy some rumpwhite mice. i have found it incredible hard to get hold of any. does anyone know of anywhere i can get hold of some?

Many thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.It's a forum rule that websites must link back to this site :thx Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks how do i post in other areas?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

can anyone tell me how i put pictures up on here?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum

Most people who post pictures on here use a photo hosting site like photobucket or flicker (www.photobucket.com) If you go to them, you upload your picture and copy the web address it gives you when it's finished and paste it onto your threads on here


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i still cant get these pics to work lol


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Texel is a US term - in the UK we'd call that mouse a longhaired astrex


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------

